# Looking for an ultra light-weight and ultra thin cover for my new Kindle Fire



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

Just got a Kindle Fire and want to get an extremely light-weight (hardly adds much noticeable weight to the KF) and a ultra-slim (very slim profile) cover (that covers the face of the Kindle Fire).  Obviously it can't be leather and it cannot have hardly any bulk to it.  Something slim and trim and light-weight.

By the way, I'm not looking for a sleeve/pocket, just a cover that attaches to the KF -- at least to the front of it

Another "By the way," I use the Kindle Fire mostly at home and would hardly ever travel with it or take it out of the home.  Actually, not that I think about it, I wouldn't mind a light-weight, slim cover made out of leather. 

Any recommendations?  Thank you.


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

Here you go...

Marware Lightweight Microshell Folio

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005V2EVBQ/ref=asc_df_B005V2EVBQ2053783?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395093&creativeASIN=B005V2EVBQ&hvpos=1o3&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=16194785261939054193&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=


----------



## mark1529 (Aug 26, 2011)

i have the above cover love it..................


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

I have had the Marware in white since Nov. it is perfect! Lightweight ,yet very protective. They also slip into a sleeve for traveling since the cover does not change the demensions that much.


----------



## Tristan Higbee (Jun 16, 2012)

Another +1 here for the Marware cover. It's awesome. Very thin and light, and the fact that it also works as a stand for the Fire is awesome.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

Strapped-4-Cache said:


> Here you go...
> 
> Marware Lightweight Microshell Folio
> 
> ...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I just picked this up at Best Buy; it's by RocketFish. It's VERY light and thin. I'm reasonably happy so far but have only just started using it.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I have one that is very light and can be set up as a stand in landscape OR portrait mode.. just swivels. Has a strap, but I never seem to need that. NO straps on the front.. the Fire just snaps into the light shell and never comes out unless you want to take it out.

Moko 360 Degrees Rotating Stand Case. Sold by Hualee incorporated through Amazon.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I have the Marware cover as well and love it. I too wanted something that protected it but wasn't bulky at all. This seems to fit the bill perfectly. It is very slim and lightweight.


----------

